# EC Stack



## BigDyl (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm planning on running a EC stack along with NHA stack.


Anyways, how should I dose it?  I thought I should tolerance map my sensitivity to it by doing half a dose 1 time a day for a few days.  Or should I just try a whole dose right away?


My idea:


Week 1: 25 mg ephedrine + 200 mg caffiene once a day in the morning with breakfast.
Week 2: 25 mg ephedrine + 200 mg caffiene once a day in the morning with breakfast, and once in the evening with lunch
Week 3: 25 mg ephedrine + 200 mg caffiene once a day in the morning with breakfast.



Sound good?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm planning on running a EC stack along with NHA stack.
> 
> 
> Anyways, how should I dose it?  I thought I should tolerance map my sensitivity to it by doing half a dose 1 time a day for a few days.  Or should I just try a whole dose right away?
> ...




I would seriously consider stacking this with cyanide. Let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 15, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I would seriously consider stacking this with cyanide. Let us know how it works out for ya.




True Story, you're about to get banned.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, you're about to get banned.




True Story,  .


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 15, 2006)

Do not post anymore in my threads.


Thanks.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2006)

What is the point in Tapering the dose?  Are you sensitive to EC?

Why only 3 weeks?

I could see tapering off just to adjust to caffiene withdrawl


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What is the point in Tapering the dose?  Are you sensitive to EC?
> 
> Why only 3 weeks?
> 
> I could see tapering off just to adjust to caffiene withdrawl




3 weeks seems like a longt ime?

I don't know if I'm sensitive to EC, how else could I find out?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Do not post anymore in my threads.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Welcome.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Add some asprin in there to make it a true eca stack.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2006)

asprin is a waste and not needed


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Well they didnt throw the asprin in there for nothing over the years. 

Cute kid.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks

Here is why no asprin

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1335643&postcount=5


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Here is why no asprin
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1335643&postcount=5



Thanks for the information. I have used an eca stack on and off for years. There have been plenty of times that I didnt include aspirin because I either didnt have any or I forgot it whenever I took off to work. So I will give it a try without for now. Not to mention where I work, I get cuts and scrapes daily, so yeah the aspirin doesnt help that out.


----------



## MyK (Jun 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm planning on running a EC stack along with NHA stack.
> 
> 
> Anyways, how should I dose it?  I thought I should tolerance map my sensitivity to it by doing half a dose 1 time a day for a few days.  Or should I just try a whole dose right away?
> ...



you'll know the first day if your sensitive to it! 

i dont like taking it as it makes me fell anxious!


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you'll know the first day if your sensitive to it!
> 
> i dont like taking it as it makes me fell anxious!



About a month ago I took my first one after about a year of taking nothing and I thought I was going to go crazy. I felt aweful for about 30 minutes. But after that first pill I havent had it that intense again.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 15, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I would seriously consider stacking this with cyanide. Let us know how it works out for ya.


Potassium, or Sodium?


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm gonna try 12 mg ephedrine + 100 mg caffeine and see how I feel.


----------



## topolo (Jun 15, 2006)

aspirin is a waste imo

use yohimbine

no need to taper.......


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 16, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> aspirin is a waste imo
> 
> use yohimbine
> 
> no need to taper.......


----------



## topolo (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>






			
				topolo said:
			
		

>


----------



## viet_jon (Jun 18, 2006)

do the brands make any difference?

gonna try buying online for the first time.....any recommendations anyone?


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 19, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

>




What's yohimbehind? or whatever it is.


----------



## topolo (Jun 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> What's yohimbehind? or whatever it is.




http://www.bulknutrition.com/p1950_Yohimbine_HCl_PrimaForce.html


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 19, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> http://www.bulknutrition.com/p1950_Yohimbine_HCl_PrimaForce.html




Is it a stimulant like ephedra?


----------



## topolo (Jun 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Is it a stimulant like ephedra?



Not really it just gives the ec a boost. You can also use thyrocuts II by San. Those 4 together are my favorite cutting stack.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I tried 12 mg's EC with 100 grams of caffeine.  I felt like I was on coke.  


Are you supposed to take EC with a meal or empty stomach?


----------

